# Highland and Dexter CattleCattle



## Lazy J (Jan 2, 2008)

My farther decided to reduce his livestock. He has a mixture of purebred Highland and Dexter cows and calves. The cattle are located near Fort Wayne, Indiana. I can send photos.


----------



## solas4me (Apr 27, 2012)

Can you send some pictures?
Also prices?

My email address:
[email protected]


Thanks,
Justin
Delphi, IN


----------



## M88A1 (May 21, 2012)

Can you IM me some photos? If you still have any. thanks


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

I"d appreciate info on any highland or highland cross bull or bull calf you have. Price, age, picture. Thanks.


----------

